# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کمک درباره بازگشت از دانشگاه و شرکت در کنکور انسانی

## darkman

* من سال نود و چهار کنکور دادم و با رتبه نزدیک هشتصد منطقه یک رفتم دانشگاه و   در حال حاضر دانشجو عمرانم اما  حالا که به عقب نگاه می کنم می فهمم و اشتباه  کردم و علاقه ای به عمران و کلا شاخه های رشته ریاضی ندارم الان میخام برگردم و کنکور انسانی بدم اما تا حالا ی کلمه هم نخوندم و فقط روانشناسی دانشگاه تهران یا  دیگه اخرش روان شناسی فردوسی میخام   
**سوالم اینه اگ از الان شروع کنم  همچین چیزی ممکنه ؟؟**خودم خیلی رو ریاضی حساب کردم که بشه نود یا صد زد چون بچه های انسانی معمولا ریاضیو خیلی کم میزنن**درصدای عمومی کنکورم ایناس ( درصدا مربوط به سال 94 )**ادبیات 78
**عربی 92
**دینی 69**زبان 48
** 
*

----------


## Aseydreza

> * من سال نود و چهار کنکور دادم و با رتبه نزدیک هشتصد منطقه یک رفتم دانشگاه و   در حال حاضر دانشجو عمرانم اما  حالا که به عقب نگاه می کنم می فهمم و اشتباه  کردم و علاقه ای به عمران و کلا شاخه های رشته ریاضی ندارم الان میخام برگردم و کنکور انسانی بدم اما تا حالا ی کلمه هم نخوندم و فقط روانشناسی دانشگاه تهران یا  دیگه اخرش روان شناسی فردوسی میخام   
> **سوالم اینه اگ از الان شروع کنم  همچین چیزی ممکنه ؟؟**خودم خیلی رو ریاضی حساب کردم که بشه نود یا صد زد چون بچه های انسانی معمولا ریاضیو خیلی کم میزنن**درصدای عمومی کنکورم ایناس ( درصدا مربوط به سال 94 )**ادبیات 78
> **عربی 92
> **دینی 69**زبان 48
> ** 
> *


ببین فقط ریاضی که نیس باید روانشناسی جامعه و اقتصاد  ... چنتا دیگه هم خوب بزنی ولی شانست زیاده راستی من ریاضیم زیاد خوب 
چه پیشنهادی داری :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ghafaripour

> * من سال نود و چهار کنکور دادم و با رتبه نزدیک هشتصد منطقه یک رفتم دانشگاه و   در حال حاضر دانشجو عمرانم اما  حالا که به عقب نگاه می کنم می فهمم و اشتباه  کردم و علاقه ای به عمران و کلا شاخه های رشته ریاضی ندارم الان میخام برگردم و کنکور انسانی بدم اما تا حالا ی کلمه هم نخوندم و فقط روانشناسی دانشگاه تهران یا  دیگه اخرش روان شناسی فردوسی میخام   
> *
> 
> *سوالم اینه اگ از الان شروع کنم  همچین چیزی ممکنه ؟؟*
> 
> *خودم خیلی رو ریاضی حساب کردم که بشه نود یا صد زد چون بچه های انسانی معمولا ریاضیو خیلی کم میزنن*
> 
> *درصدای عمومی کنکورم ایناس ( درصدا مربوط به سال 94 )*
> 
> ...


واسه شما که ریاضی بودی راحت تره که کنکور ریاضی بدی رشته روانشناسی رو بزنی انتخاب رشته

----------


## darkman

> واسه شما که ریاضی بودی راحت تره که کنکور ریاضی بدی رشته روانشناسی رو بزنی انتخاب رشته


اگ حوصله اون همه ریاضی خوندن دوباره داشتم ک غمی نبود

----------


## darkman

> ببین فقط ریاضی که نیس باید روانشناسی جامعه و اقتصاد  ... چنتا دیگه هم خوب بزنی ولی شانست زیاده راستی من ریاضیم زیاد خوب 
> چه پیشنهادی داری


کتاب درسی :Yahoo (1): 
نمی دونی چه رتبه درصدایی میخاد روان دانشگاه تهران

----------


## Aseydreza

> کتاب درسی
> نمی دونی چه رتبه درصدایی میخاد روان دانشگاه تهران


بابا فقط با کتاب درسی نمیشه که

----------


## ghafaripour

الان می خوای انصراف بدی روانشناسی بخونی؟

----------


## darkman

> بابا فقط با کتاب درسی نمیشه که


تو به من عربی یاد بده ریاضیت با من :Yahoo (4):

----------


## darkman

> الان می خوای انصراف بدی روانشناسی بخونی؟


ارره

----------


## ghafaripour

> ارره


5 ماهه به نظرت میشه تغییر رشته داد و روانشناسی تهران قبول شد؟
همون ریاضی شرکت کنی قبول میشی ولی روانشناسی از انسانی خیلی سخت تر میشه

----------


## darkman

> 5 ماهه به نظرت میشه تغییر رشته داد و روانشناسی تهران قبول شد؟
> همون ریاضی شرکت کنی قبول میشی ولی روانشناسی از انسانی خیلی سخت تر میشه


نمی دونی چ رتبه ای میخاد ؟

----------


## ghafaripour

> نمی دونی چ رتبه ای میخاد ؟


انسانی زیر 100 منطقه 1 می خواد

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

اگه روانشناسی میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی بهتره فک کنم

----------


## Aseydreza

> تو به من عربی یاد بده ریاضیت با من


باشه 
چه کمکی میخای؟!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## darkman

> باشه 
> چه کمکی میخای؟!


ی منبع خیلی کم حجم برای خوندن عربی و ادبیات اختصاصیتون

----------


## Aseydreza

> ی منبع خیلی کم حجم برای خوندن عربی و ادبیات اختصاصیتون


ببین ادبیات اختصاصی 40درصدش تاریخ ادبیاته و یه سوال حفظی سبک شناسی شاید 
که لقمه عالیه 
برا عروض و قافیه هم سیرتاپیاز گاج خوبه ولی زیاده و باید وقت بزاری اراه هم که فرقی نداره همون عمومی میخونی 
عربی هم که 80درصد مباحث یکیه یه کتاب عربی اختصاصی گاج میگیری یا زرد جمع بندی اختصاصی مهر و ماه 
اولی تست بیشتر داره البته درسنامه هم داره ولی به نظر من درسنامه دومی بهتره...

----------


## darkman

> ببین ادبیات اختصاصی 40درصدش تاریخ ادبیاته و یه سوال حفظی سبک شناسی شاید 
> که لقمه عالیه 
> برا عروض و قافیه هم سیرتاپیاز گاج خوبه ولی زیاده و باید وقت بزاری اراه هم که فرقی نداره همون عمومی میخونی 
> عربی هم که 80درصد مباحث یکیه یه کتاب عربی اختصاصی گاج میگیری یا زرد جمع بندی اختصاصی مهر و ماه 
> اولی تست بیشتر داره البته درسنامه هم داره ولی به نظر من درسنامه دومی بهتره...


مرسی خیلی کمک کردی

----------

